# Old arrow



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

As posted on your other thread, this is a footed arrow, I love finding these. A denser, harder material was spliced into a cedar shaft to give it strength and a better "front-of-center" (FOC). They were expensive then and still are today. Often they were tapered to improve FOC still.

Normally I would say dont mess with old equipment but this one looks pretty bad. A refinish would remove the old crest but you could duplicate that and you would have a nice conversation piece. Either way, nice find


----------



## Phil (Mar 18, 2003)

If we're talking old arrows ....... how about these.... Mary Rose circa 1545
if you want to see more come over to Tradtalk


----------

